# 1899 Iver Johnson Ladies Bike



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2013)

I picked this up a Copake a few years ago. Unfortunately someone got to the badge before I got the bike. The bike has a nice 2pc crank with round to square arms, wedge style seatpost. Anyone know what this is? Anyone have the right badge? Anyone Know how to get paint off of a leather saddle without ruining it? Usually I know what it is or can find it (I have a lot of TOC literature and resources) but Im stumped on this one. Thank you!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 5, 2013)

That is an Iver Johnson, maybe an 1898 or 1899.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 5, 2013)

What make and model of rear hub does it have?
Please show a photo of the badge screw holes.


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Dec 5, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> That is an Iver Johnson, maybe an 1899.




 Roger that ! Nice eye  .


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2013)

LOLOLOLOL, the only literature I didnt even think to look at, Feeling pretty dumb right now!!!!!! I googled 1899 iver johnson real quick and this exact bike showed up!! went for $143.75 at auction!! I could be wrong but I think I got this from a Cabe member with another mens bike in a trade.
Thank you Giovanni!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 5, 2013)

The only thing different from my 1899 IJ is your frame has a wedge type seat post and mine has a clamp type with seat stay through bolt. An 1899 badge usually sells for around $100-200 on EBay.
You got is at such a bargain that you have room to splurge on the badge.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2013)

The screw holes are horizontal and about 1 1/4 in apart. the rear hub is fixed with no markings that i can see under the silver paint. The bike was repainted and replated.







and a pic from the original auction


----------



## Iverider (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like someone bought it for the badge! Nice looking bike.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 5, 2013)

Definitely an 1899 model.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2013)

The person I got it from is a badge collector. Luxlow has one on ebay and listed it as an 1898, different wheelset, same badge, crank, and seatpost style. Iver on ebay


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2013)

heres the link from the auction, itll make you guys cry!! check out the selling prices!! AUCTION


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 5, 2013)

The badge on that makes it an 1899 model.
He has it listed on EBay as an 1898 and an 1899 model.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow!
Very low prices!


----------



## dfa242 (Dec 5, 2013)

Cry indeed - that was an auction not to miss - good for you!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2013)

Even with fees, those are dirt cheap prices....


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Even with fees, those are dirt cheap prices....




You feeling OK Bri? It took you a few hours to comment on this post!! Looks like I might need one of those spoon brakes....


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2013)

pedal4416 said:


> You feeling OK Bri? It took you a few hours to comment on this post!! Looks like I might need one of those spoon brakes....




Yea, yea? I cud sell U one of mine since sqrly finagled me out of my 1893....
I would have responded sooner, but larmo had me bound and gagged in the trunk of an unknown subcompact.... nothing kinky you understand, just for kicks.


----------



## pedal4416 (Dec 5, 2013)

If I had made it to that auction in 2010 I would have bought everything!!!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 17, 2013)

The seat post tube differs on this 1898 Iver Johnson. It has the seat stays bolted to the seat tube. Your IJ also has the 1899 chainring.


----------

